
Climate Target Update Tracker - doener
https://climateactiontracker.org/
======
eb0la
I firmly believe the only way to convince _all_ countries to stop emissions is
to add an import tariff to goods coming from countries that don't act with the
same effort as you.

What if they tax me back in revenge (hello donald)? just jump 10x their
tariff.

Don't call me protectionist: the wolrd economy acts like a a supercomputer
after all, and we need to rebalance the production economy to places where CO2
matters.

~~~
DFHippie
The catch is that it's your own citizens who bear most of the burden of these
tariffs. That's among the problems with Trump's various trade wars as well. I
agree that we need to address the freeloader problem, but I don't think
tariffs on scofflaw countries will work.

Well, a caveat: if the scofflaw country is selling you luxuries probably they
suffer from the tariff. If they are the sole or chief supplier of the
good/service and it is a necessary good/service, then you're just causing
trouble inside your own borders: your citizens pay the cost of the tariff.
Maybe you can use this revenue stream to make your economy greener, but you're
still keeping the change inside your borders.

~~~
the_gastropod
You're not wrong, but there's more than one side to this ledger. Often times,
imported things are cheap in a large part because they have massive
externalities. China, for example, can manufacture cheap goods because they
have less strict environmental protections than the U.S. The "free market" has
always struggled to account for the exploitation of our commonwealth. I think
we're at a point in history where we're having to confront that fact, and the
solution isn't an easy one.

~~~
DFHippie
Sure. I'm just saying tariffs don't work as simply as most people, notably
including the current President of the United States, seem to think they do.

~~~
imtringued
They do work but Trumps goals are questionable. What does he actually want to
achieve? Move manufacturing away from China? It did happen but the jobs didn't
go back to the USA.

With carbon tariffs the entire point is to reduce import of CO2 intensive
products. The only failure criteria is if people abolish the CO2 tax/tariff.

------
wpasc
U.S. is critically insufficient (hasn't fracking lowered our emissions over
the past few years?) while China is only highly insufficient with India
sufficient for 2oC?

Genuinely curious, would someone mind explaining that to me?

~~~
efitz
It doesn't track outcomes, it tracks policy. The China and India ratings make
it clear that they aren't tracking effectiveness or whether the policies are
even being implemented.

~~~
caseysoftware
That's a small but hugely important distinction that I didn't see disclosed up
front.

By that reasoning, the alcoholic who promises "to never drink again!" is on
the right track even if he's at the bar drinking right now.

~~~
godelski
This is the main criticism with a lot of these comparisons. That it doesn't
help us solve the problem but rather does virtue signaling. I think a better
comparison is maps like these[0], though they don't tell the full story
either. No one map will. Unsurprisingly, climate is a multifaceted and complex
problem that is extremely difficult to solve and needs much more than policy
to solve.

[0]
[https://www.electricitymap.org/?wind=false&solar=false&page=...](https://www.electricitymap.org/?wind=false&solar=false&page=country&countryCode=FR&remote=true)

------
bazzert
From [https://endcoal.org/global-coal-plant-
tracker/](https://endcoal.org/global-coal-plant-tracker/) all announced or in-
construction coal power plants.

[https://pasteboard.co/IS5YHJv.png](https://pasteboard.co/IS5YHJv.png)

------
wiz21c
I'd love to see a tracker which tracks the commitment of countries over
time...

------
SlowRobotAhead
That’s a very nice well polished site, I’ve seen many many businesses with
sites that don’t even sort of approach that quality. Good job

